
The Age of Mediocrity: Why Rebecca Black Is Everyone's Fault [OPINION] - sharonpaul
http://mashable.com/2011/03/24/rebecca-black-mediocre-culture/
======
anagnorisis
Judging between potential problems....I think the most apparent one is the op-
ed writer missed a dose of Xanax, or missed a deadline and needed to churn
something out.

He's imbuing way too much meaning in this.

40M views..The numeric is extraordinary, but that's it. What % of these views
carries the face time of 2minutes? 1minutes of someone's life? How about
10seconds of someone's randomized procrastination or ennui schedule?

Contrast with the % that isn't the 10s Population...and what % are young, pre-
adolescent girls (or boys)?

Putting probable numbers on _these_ figures, and a real problem may be
revealing itself in the writer's thinking while trying to harangue society:

an emotional aversion and resistance to the progressive openness of
communication.

Fwiw, i watched her entire video...but i just liked the beat?

